# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  100 Foot Snake ?

## tonyaltn

I just came across this a bit ago and thought it would be an interesting post...ok, I actualy thought it was funny  :Very Happy:  

Real or fake ?  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

http://thereturnofthenephilim.blogsp...-in-baleh.html

----------


## takagari

maybe a prehistoric fossil. i could see that.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I saw it a while ago too...I doubt it's a snake at all, and I do think its a hoax. :ROFL:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I believe the photo is real, but I think it may be showing a boat.  The boat may have dredged up mud or silt from the bottom, clouding the water in its path, and created the apparent wake patterns in mud clouds as it turned.  The 'head' is the boat.

----------


## tonyaltn

> I believe the photo is real, but I think it may be showing a boat.  The boat may have dredged up mud or silt from the bottom, clouding the water in its path, and created the apparent wake patterns in mud clouds as it turned.  The 'head' is the boat.


You are probably right, I wish there was a better photo of it...but then it would no longer be interesting I guess, lol. It is pretty cool how it really does look like a giant snake though, just not one I would ever want to meet.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Oxylepy

My initial reaction was mud. No way does an animal that size survive there. It would need to eat 3 burms/aligators a week to stay alive, and florida would not have an alligator problem.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I thought I remembered that pic being photoshop.  Also the first I think it was shown online was in 2007.

----------


## mpkeelee

HAHA check this out too

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...26tbs%3Disch:1

its just nerds with too much tim

----------


## redstormlax12

I think its fabricated. I could see the boat being a possiblity, but as I look at the photo it just doesnt really look like a boat. And I feel like it just doesnt match up with the picture. 

The wake doesnt match up as a boats wake. It has a double V. It suggests two seperate boats. And if it was mud pulled up from the bottom it would spread out more towards the end just because the silt would drift. 

My guess is it's fabricated.

----------


## 2kdime

Dear GOD

Its fake

----------


## dc4teg

if anyone has ever been on a boat and looked behind, the water is a different color because the prop of the boat turns it and it appears light.  THIS IS A BOAT, if not photoshopped!

----------


## redstormlax12

I live in the Adirondacks, own a boat and everyone here spends the summer on the lakes. Its the only thing to do. And trust me, boats dont create a double V like that. And even when I go about 40 on my boat, the discoloration of the water lasts about 25-50 feet. It goes away quick. Its just air. Air bubbles are created causing a lighter color in the water.

----------


## dc4teg

> I live in the Adirondacks, own a boat and everyone here spends the summer on the lakes. Its the only thing to do. And trust me, boats dont create a double V like that. And even when I go about 40 on my boat, the discoloration of the water lasts about 25-50 feet. It goes away quick. Its just air. Air bubbles are created causing a lighter color in the water.


it all depends on the water you are on..... plus you couldnt properly see if it was a double v from on the boat, only by the air.  depending on the roughness of the water, the trail of lighter colored water can last from 20 feet to a few hundred feet.





maps.google.com

Lake Murray SC

----------


## Raptor

> it all depends on the water you are on..... plus you couldnt properly see if it was a double v from on the boat, only by the air.  depending on the roughness of the water, the trail of lighter colored water can last from 20 feet to a few hundred feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.google.com
> 
> Lake Murray SC


Don't you know anything? That's the Loch Ness monster's brother!

----------


## dc4teg

> Don't you know anything? That's the Loch Ness monster's brother!


http://www.lakemurraymonster.com/


 :ROFL:  Its sad, I know.   :Rolleyes2: 

oh wow... just realize I broke 1k posts  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Pip

> it all depends on the water you are on..... plus you couldnt properly see if it was a double v from on the boat, only by the air.  depending on the roughness of the water, the trail of lighter colored water can last from 20 feet to a few hundred feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.google.com
> 
> Lake Murray SC


This is just hair on the lens of the camera that took this shot!

----------


## dc4teg

> This is just hair on the lens of the camera that took this shot!


didnt realize that lenses on satellite cameras could get hair on it from the aliens  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dsirkle

It looks like a picture of a boat leaving a stirred up muddy wake behind it.

----------


## mpkeelee

> didnt realize that lenses on satellite cameras could get hair on it from the aliens


LOL HAHA i was thinkin the same thing!  :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Chris Rossi

I would like to believe that it is real.... :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DutchHerp

Those are snakes.

Later, Matt

----------


## mechnut450

got to be faked or like said a boat  steering up mud.  either way if real i sening my sister there   that way it can eat  lol.

----------


## Neal

It's fake, it's not mud or anything from a boat. You can tell by the color, that it was intended to be a snake.

A picture like that in the right hands would be fairly simple to a person who has good photoship skills to take a picture of a snake swimming, make it large, or zoom in and render it clear, then place in a picture like that of just the woods & water.

----------


## Alexandra V

yeah, it's definitely fake. anything that size moving in the water would have left a MASSIVE wake, and if you look at the picture, the only evidence of a wake you see is around the "head". The water behind it is completely undisturbed.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

Pretty sure its a hoax photoshopping a water snake into a river, making it look like a grainy shadow

----------


## SpartaDog

I wanna know who the two people that voted "Real" were.  :/

----------

